

Zeus IDE - Go Language Autocomplete - jussij
http://youtu.be/_p2IPeJ3I_M

======
jussij
The latest Zeus IDE beta includes support for gocode autocomplete:

    
    
        http://www.zeusedit.com/z300/zeus-beta.zip
    

This video shows how to configure the gocode autocomplete feature:

    
    
        http://youtu.be/_p2IPeJ3I_M
    

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows and can run on Linux
using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen

Author: Zeus Editor

